# Toy poodle shivering?



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*I have noticed, as a Groomer,*

That many many small sized dogs shake (almost just vibrate) much of the time, regardless of haircut. I'm sure many of them have medical problems... But I'm sure some of them are healthy too. 

Maybe he just needs a butt sweater! Lol


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know about toy poodles specifically (my experience is with Standards and the childhood minis), but I can tell you that my IG, another thin toy breed, shivers frequently despite being very healthy. People are always asking me if she's cold. Well, heck, she might be--goodness knows she'll go outside and lie there in the full sun of a 98 degree day--but it seems to be just something that many small dogs do. The next question is always, "Is she nervous?" But honestly, she's a pretty confident dog. :dontknow:

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a toy and he does not do this. The only times I have seen him shiver is when it is really cold (usually I am shivering too) or when he shivers with excitement when I am feeding raw. I think if it was hypoglycemia the dog would look out of it - spacy and maybe walk funny. This is only based on what I have read and my experience with a human friend who had these issues. Since your in Honduras I doubt cold is an issue. Hopefully other toy owners will respond - I am by no stretch of the imagination an expert or even an experienced poodle owner. (Swizzle is only 9 months old.)


----------

